# Newcomer having frustrating time



## daw (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello. Just joined. Have original 1980 Baby Gaggia. Bought new in 1980. This is the first edition which was introduced in 1977. Recently rebuilt it and it works well - such a well made machine. I have two questions which I cannot find out about on the forum because I have not yet posted five posts so barred from looking at posts. The first question is about the steam thermostat. I am assuming it needs replacing because the amount of steam through the wand is not as good as it should be. Are the thermostats available on eBay the right ones for this model Baby Gaggia ? The second questions is about the PID some folk write about. Is it a good idea and how do I make one ? Many thanks. Or do I have to wait until I have posted 4 more posts about what I had for breakfast before receiving answers ?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome. The post count restrictions are there for a reason - although I think there are very few sections that are restricted by post count - which ones couldn't you access that you wanted to?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Welcome Daw, there's plenty of info on here which can be accessed without having a certain amount of posts. you'll find (if you stick around) that most members on here are very helpful. Putting a first post on asking for help then criticising the forum rules may not be the best way to receive help.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

daw said:


> Or do I have to wait until I have posted 4 more posts about what I had for breakfast before receiving answers ?


Yes.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Actually - no

Most sections apart from the For Sale and the Private Messaging are accessible from first post onwards.

Posts just to make up numbers will be deleted (reducing the post count)

It's really not hard to post an introduction and respond to a few posts with constructive comments to hit 5.

If you cannot access a section other than For Sale/Wanted etc then PM me (Glenn) as you can do this even after 1 post.

Its great to see a machine is working after 36 years.

However, adding a PID to such an old machine is not likely to bring benefits.

Check out gaggiamanualservice.com who specialise in modifying and rebuilding Gaggia machines.

They also have parts for most models

For not a lot of money you could pick up a machine that is only a few years old, with a PID attached.


----------

